# what vegetable matter shall i feed my baby black mollies?



## sam9953012690 (Jan 10, 2009)

i have baby black mollies whom i am giving bloodworms and crushed fish food please tell me what vegetable matter shall i give them and tell me the steps to make it and how much to make it also?


----------



## Dino (Dec 30, 2008)

Zuchinni, swiss card and many dark leafy greens such as spinich and turnip greens are all good for mollies and other veggie feeders.

I generally place either 1/4 of a zuchinni cut lengthways or a single leaf of one of the green per tank.
I remove it within 24 hours.

I weigh them down with either the feeding clips we have or a rock.


----------



## roc-aquarium (Aug 26, 2008)

For baby mollies, I like to microwave a zuchinni slice for about 30 seconds, rinse it under cool water, then add it to the tank. 

Another thing you can do is put some vegies and earthworms in the blender, puree it, then mix it with plain gelatin. After the gelatin sets you can freeze it. Break off pices and drop into the tank.

Just don't let your wife see you putting worms in her blender...


----------

